
Ask HN: Cocaine (PaaS) Alternatives in 2019 - mjankowski
Hello,<p>I used to work in a big company which had tens of thousands of apps running on their own autoscaling infrastructure and I was wondering if there is anything similar that just works out of the box.<p>Cocaine seemed to deliver that promise which I understood as an autoscaling, resilient swarm of apps which  talk the same protocol (RPC) despite being written in different technologies.<p>I see the project went inactive, are there any alternatives?
======
znpy
You probably want to look at the OpenShift/OKD distribution of Kubernetes, by
Red Hat.

